# Lifecasting in ma HELLLPP



## Ericsalt88 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello new just found this forum good to see that's there's actually one for people like us.. But anyway I need help from anyone in Massachusetts. Does anyone know of a company and or person that does lifecasting in the boston area im trying to get a armature of my shoulder up for mask making if anyone knows anyone please help thank you very much


----------

